# 3 Axis Skull Quartet



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I stumbled across this today..






and






and


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

That little masterpiece is the creation of "Halloween Bob" over at HalloweenForum. Unfortunately, due to a move to a new area, he had to sell his quartet, but I understand that he is currently building a new set.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep they sure are and they are now living with me! They are all PC controlled (VSA) and the program also controls the Lighting.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I remember when he was posting the trial runs on those when they were just the heads and no bodies.

They look great!


----------

